
ML5js: Friendly machine learning for the web - 3laab
https://ml5js.org/
======
foxfired
I uploaded a few pictures and here is what I got.

Portrait pictures of myself:

* academic gown, academic robe, judge's robe 38.01% confidence.

* Band Aid 88.27% confidence.

* Prison 42.74% confidence.

* Wool, 11% confidence

Moving on to Random stuff:

\- Linkedin Logo -> Hair Spray

\- Washington Monument -> Pole

\- Abraham Lincoln Statue -> Altar

\- Dragon Fly -> Kite

\- Sun Glasses -> Car Mirror

\- Mushroom -> Mushroom!!!!!!

\- Lipstick -> Lipstick !!!

~~~
madeofpalk
Heh. It told me it was 70% sure I was a rhinoceros beetle

~~~
amelius
It could be that there's a beetle in the picture somewhere.

~~~
Boulth
On the internet nobody knows you're a beetle.

------
bsbechtel
Many comments here are sharing their results from using the examples. It's
important to keep in mind the examples are trained on datasets that may or may
not include data on the examples you are uploading, which means random images
or words not included in the training data sets will likely return bad
results.

Please keep this in mind when judging the quality of the library....the data
you use to train the model affects the quality of your results.

------
goatlover
* Ruby Logo with PL text => Digital Clock 23.71% confidence

* Rails Logo => iPod 20.63%

* Histogram Chart => Crossword Puzzle 65.94%

* JS code in Sublime => Book Jacket 16.68%

* Toy Robot Goat => Assault Rifle 21.79%

* Thanos flexing gauntlet from movie => Pickelhaube 25.71%.

------
52-6F-62
Not bad!

Uploaded some photos:

* Macro of Gerbera >> Daisy 99.5% Confidence

* Dark shot of bookshelf >> Bookshelf 98.12% Confidence

* Photo of a lake at Hokkaido with Mt Fuji behind >> Lakeside, lakeshore 79.62% Confidence

* Flatiron mountains Colorado >> Alp 96.61% Confidence

* Trinity College Library Dublin >> Library 92.27% Confidence

But then:

* Milky way >> Velvet 31.37%

* Field back home >> megalith, megalithic structure 29.47%

* Earth at night from space station >> Nematode, nematode worm, roundworm 76.63%

Still. It's quick

~~~
projectramo
What was the resolution of the picture of earth? Maybe it picked up a
roundworm on the surface.

~~~
52-6F-62
You never know....

But in seriousness

2048x1365 - [https://ibb.co/ifGzcy](https://ibb.co/ifGzcy)

It's night over Toronto from the station with lights glowing. I imagine it got
it from that or something. I think it was a Canadian Space Agency photo, but I
can't remember the exact source/which astronaut.

------
invalidusernam3
Pretty good, this one made me laugh
[https://i.imgur.com/kZr5kPL.png](https://i.imgur.com/kZr5kPL.png)

------
thecrazyone
This deserves way more attention.

I thought this would be blowing up HN, but eh, tumbleweed here!

Is there some reason the HN community isn't too gung-ho about this? Is it
because it's in the browser or is it javascript or that it's too high level
(vs low level details). I'm completely Stumped by this response.

------
entropie
This breaks my chrome.

I see the site. Cant click anything and a popup "Wait for page".

> Version 66.0.3355.0 (Official Build) dev (64-bit)

~~~
carlosgg
Works ok here...

Version 66.0.3359.181 (Official Build) (64-bit)

